# Dusty Rhodes forehead???



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

It's from blading.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i was wondering this too. probably blading.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

All the veterans have the same thing even lawler forehead is bad


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

As has been said it's from blading. Lawler has it, Flair has it, New Jack has it, Abdullah the Butcher has it D-Von Dudley has it and I'm sure there are plenty more that I'm not thinking of off the top of my head.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, read it as balding like 6 times and was saying WTF are you guys talking about, he has a full set of hair.

I know its from blading, i didnt know it was THAT bad though


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's what you get for getting hit in the forehead by Spikes, Forks, Cowbells and whatever else the fuck the crazy bastard did back in the day.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> Lol, read it as balding like 6 times and was saying WTF are you guys talking about, he has a full set of hair.
> 
> I know its from blading, i didnt know it was THAT bad though


If you knew, why make this thread?

This place is such a mess.


----------



## Z1GMA (Nov 28, 2009)

You can notice it on HHH, too.
Not as mush, but it is there.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It's from blading. Is it any wonder people in WWE don't wanna bleed? It's a ridiculous thing anyway. Surely they could've come up with a better way of doing it by now than legitimately cutting yourself.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Blood capsules work wonders.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

its scar tissue that you saw, you sarcastic mr. know-it-all


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

those guys bladed almost every night in those days. look at steve corino's head is more gross than dusty's


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

all in all... said:


> its scar tissue that you saw, you sarcastic mr. know-it-all


I have to +rep you just for working a Chili Pepper lyric into a thread about Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I think their foreheads look disgusting, especially Devon, New Jack, Abdullah The Butcher and Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Years of blading will do that to you. If you closely, Orton has it too a bit.

- Vic


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Abdullah The Butcher looks nasty, I'll try to find a picture of Devon..

EDIT:


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ive been wondering wtf was up with D-vons forehead for awhile now, it looks really bad.

I guess some wrestlers get it worse then others though must all depend on the skin they have. Kurt Angle and Austin seem pretty good for how much they bleed, also Foley looks good too


----------



## john42277 (Oct 26, 2010)

Some matches need a little blood , some need alot , some need none but having blood at the right time adds to a match!


----------



## john42277 (Oct 26, 2010)

Abdullah the Butcher sticks quarters into the scars on his forehead lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, like everyone has said it's from blading..a lot. Most veterans have it.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Blading is one of the worst hold-overs from the old days of wrestling, and I personally don't believe it's got any place in the modern product. It's one thing when they were trying to sell it as a legitimate sport, it's another thing entirely when everyone knows it's entertainment. Looking at Flair, and Rhodes, it's fucking _repulsive._


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

its from years of blading Orton has quite a few scars on his forehead if you look closely enough so does Jericho and Regal HHH probably has a load to but its less noticeable because of his frown lines .


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Daesim said:


> *Blading is one of the worst hold-overs from the old days of wrestling, and I personally don't believe it's got any place in the modern product. *It's one thing when they were trying to sell it as a legitimate sport, it's another thing entirely when everyone knows it's entertainment. Looking at Flair, and Rhodes, it's fucking _repulsive._


Dont agree with that at all.

Blading was done too much, but in certain matches and situations were you are trying to show how brutal a match is, or how brutal the heel is, it can put people over and make the matches far more intense.

Last man standing, hell in cell and elimation chamber matches dont really work so great without a bit of blood. Nothing visually shows the punishment of a certain type of match more than blood.

You have to remember that people are watching at home, they see blood, they know that shit has gone down.

I miss a little blood in PG WWE.


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt they will use blading again until they find a suitable replacement. 
Also, in sports like football, if you get a little bit of blood on your shirt you have to change it, so the health and safety side of it comes into it there.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Z1GMA said:


> You can notice it on HHH, too.
> Not as mush, but it is there.


I think that's just frown lines in HHH's case.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

HHH is beginning to get the same scaring on his head. Lucky for him the WWE doesn't blade anymore.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It's safe to say Triple H's excessive usage of the blade has been exposed.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> It's safe to say Triple H's excessive usage of the blade has been exposed.


It's safe to say that this stupid "exposed" joke you've been using against me for a while now is unfunny.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

pdbq said:


> I doubt they will use blading again until they find a suitable replacement.
> Also, in sports like football, if you get a little bit of blood on your shirt you have to change it, so the health and safety side of it comes into it there.


Yeah but on the other hand, I just watched BJ Penn have a guy bleed all over his face, and I'm sure some went in his mouth, in a legitimate contact sport.

Dusty Rhodes and a lot of the old timers like him have such bad scarring because they did it far too often.

If you scan your guys for blood diseases regularly and ensure it only happens on big occasions when a little juice is needed - I do not see this side of the argument against it.

If they wanna turn round and say "oh it's not very PG", then fair enough I guess. But don't tell me it's the method and the blood disease issue. That never bothered Vince back in the day.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Carlos Colon.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's part of an interview with Abdullah were he talks about how he got the scars

skip to 7:08 (kinda graphic)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT9pZbwTJqg&feature=related

I find New Jack's forehead to be on the top of the list of most nasty
(video with still shot of him) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JSn58hIYZ0


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Good lord. Never even noticed but, now that you mention it, it can be very noticeable.

Damn does New Jack's forehead look jacked up


----------



## Callum_Rfc1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dusty and D-Vons look the worst that I have seen.


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Forever Red said:


>


 I see that scar tissue, and I feel like this weird compulsion to pick at it. Grooooooss.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Perro Aguayo Sr's got some pretty gnarly scars up there. Crazy lucha guys blading vertically.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Wesley Willis


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think i get exactly what you guys are saying



FUCK THE WWE FOR STOPPING BLADING!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Wesley Willis was fucking awesome.










King Curtis Iaukea. His head is a mess, legit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder if any wrestler has had cosmetic surgery because of blade scars.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Blading way to much


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

i was more concerned about his glasses they looked big and lopsided


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

He's proving exactly why we don't see blood in WWE anymore. Has nothing to do with PG rating, we're seeing no blood cause WWE is thinking of superstars healths. Not just in the present but the future.


----------



## heroswelcome1111 (Feb 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> He's proving exactly why we don't see blood in WWE anymore. Has nothing to do with PG rating, we're seeing no blood cause WWE is thinking of superstars healths. Not just in the present but the future.



Yes and no..... Some of it is because of PG and trying to attract the kids, Parents wont let kids watch if there is blood all over the place, but yes your right also on watching their health, some matches people lose what looks to be gallons of blood LOL and just keep going, I am glad they decided to do away with it now than wait for someone to die from it before they make it a rule, like they have with so many other things.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

Im all for the wrestlers health and also even trying to clean up the sport after some disastrous events. But I also feel like others have said, if your going to have HIAC, EC, and last man standing matches, some blood does seem necessary. I dont mean the Stone Cold drenched in blood or the present Kurt Angle blood in TNA. But I feel maybe once or twice a year a main eventer could give a little blade for added effect.

1. I am sure there is some kind of different method that if you get it in the right spot it wont be as damaging

2. Only twice a year, I am sure will not leave the ill effects that it has to previous wrestlers.

PS. When it all comes down to it I am not a wrestler and it should ultimately be up to them if they feel that cutting themselves is an effective way to put over a match.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

heroswelcome1111 said:


> Yes and no..... Some of it is because of PG and trying to attract the kids, Parents wont let kids watch if there is blood all over the place, but yes your right also on watching their health, some matches people lose what looks to be gallons of blood LOL and just keep going, I am glad they decided to do away with it now than wait for someone to die from it before they make it a rule, like they have with so many other things.


Blood in general I think parents won't really care about, it's just the crazy amounts(like ppl see in tna, only one i've really seen is the rvd one cause thats like last time i saw tna) such as the "crimson mask".

Small amounts like Punk a few weeks ago is the amount we should see at most(i know that one was real, but when wwe fakes it, that's the amount of blood we should see).


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

his head been looking like ground beef since the 70's


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing Dusty's mashed up forehead makes me not want to see guys blade themselves up like that. It would be funny to see Cena with a forehead like that though.


----------

